# 4.5 month old stopped babbling!



## leade

Hi Everyone
My baby girl is 4 and a half months old and in the last week or so will not respond when I talk to her and doesn't babble on her own anymore. She has never been massively vocal, but was trying lots of new sounds (mainly high pitched sounds). I know she can hear me as she always turns to look at me when I talk but then turns away as she seems to think the room is more exciting. She will concentrate when I sing though! Does anyone know whether this is normal? She still whines, squeals, laughs a cries. Should I worry? Please help! 

X


----------



## beetroot

My LO is the same and she's the same age too. She has started babbling a little bit in the morning (6am-ish, urgh!) but it's mainly squealing and screeching and nowhere near the amount of babbling she was doing before! I think they've probably moved on to the next developmental stage. My LO has been turning over a lot and now seems to be concentrating on trying to get up on her knees. She also likes playing with toys a lot more now so generally she's a lot more occupied! I dont think youve got anything to worry about yet. HTH xxx


----------



## leade

Thanks, that's reassuring! My LO is also a lot more interested in toys and looking around. I know I'm worrying about nothing, but just can't help it!


----------



## beetroot

It's hard not to worry, we're mums, but having a 7yo that talks NON STOP, I'm not in a rush for this LO to start talking too!:winkwink: :haha: xxx


----------



## leade

Ha ha, love it. I suspect I will wonder why I was in such a rush in a few years!


----------



## erikab922

My LO went for about 5 days where she completely stopped talking, just before she turned four months. Now you can't shut her up!


----------



## Siuan

I'm sure she's just concentrating on other skills :) I bet you'll find in a couple of days that she'll be showing off a new trick :)


----------



## Noelle610

I was just reading about this in my "Wonder Weeks" book! Prior to the 19th week growth spurt (which is often responsible for the "4 Month Sleep Regression"), babies go through a fussy period. In addition to being wakeful, one of the symptoms listed was that they stop babbling. Apparently they make a huge leap forward after this period is over, though, and will talk nonstop!


----------



## Laucu

Noelle610 said:


> I was just reading about this in my "Wonder Weeks" book! Prior to the 19th week growth spurt (which is often responsible for the "4 Month Sleep Regression"), babies go through a fussy period. In addition to being wakeful, one of the symptoms listed was that they stop babbling. Apparently they make a huge leap forward after this period is over, though, and will talk nonstop!

My boy is 19 weeks today and this is EXACTLY what he has been like the couple of days!


----------



## baskinps

Noelle610 said:


> I was just reading about this in my "Wonder Weeks" book! Prior to the 19th week growth spurt (which is often responsible for the "4 Month Sleep Regression"), babies go through a fussy period. In addition to being wakeful, one of the symptoms listed was that they stop babbling. Apparently they make a huge leap forward after this period is over, though, and will talk nonstop!

I was gonna start quoting my wonder weeks book as well but i am glad someone beat me to it! it's genius isn't it?


----------



## Noelle610

Wonder Weeks is great! It not only helps in setting up your expectations, but it helps you to understand the the "why" behind fussiness and gives you the knowledge that it won't last forever. Babies are amazing creatures, aren't they?


----------



## DaisyBee

I found with Megan that during teething she didn't babble as much as well. Once she wasn't in as much pain she started babbling again til the next tooth started bothering her. She was an early talker so it didn't cause any delay.


----------



## baskinps

How long have you been following it for? i have found my LO is bang on with the weeks so far! As soon as we checked off all the skills from week 19 he was right back into week 23 fussiness. It's fantastic to see a light at the end of the tunnel and appreciate each phase rather than panic that I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Noelle610

baskinps said:


> How long have you been following it for? i have found my LO is bang on with the weeks so far! As soon as we checked off all the skills from week 19 he was right back into week 23 fussiness. It's fantastic to see a light at the end of the tunnel and appreciate each phase rather than panic that I'm doing something wrong.

I only got the book recently, so 12 weeks was our first one! Charlotte was born 10 days late and went through that wonder week at 11 weeks. Everything was spot on and it really helped me feel like her regressing wasn't going to go on forever!


----------



## Lilmiss1

baskinps said:


> Noelle610 said:
> 
> 
> I was just reading about this in my "Wonder Weeks" book! Prior to the 19th week growth spurt (which is often responsible for the "4 Month Sleep Regression"), babies go through a fussy period. In addition to being wakeful, one of the symptoms listed was that they stop babbling. Apparently they make a huge leap forward after this period is over, though, and will talk nonstop!
> 
> I was gonna start quoting my wonder weeks book as well but i am glad someone beat me to it! it's genius isn't it?Click to expand...

Hey thinking of getting this book. Whats the full title and. Author please x


----------



## Leids

My LO is 14 weeks and experiencing this. :shrug: He stopped babbling and has been real fussy/more wakeful. He was also a week late, so usually goes through things a week early. Is it possible that it's the same thing?

I need to buy this book!


----------



## Akinesia

My LO went through the same phase at 4.5 months. It didn't last long, and now not only is he back to babbling, but he won't stop rolling front to back and back to front as soon as you put him on the play mat. I guess he was too busy mastering his new skills to talk :)


----------



## Noelle610

for anyone who is interested in the Wonder Weeks book!

https://www.amazon.com/The-Wonder-Weeks-development-predictable/dp/9079208043/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346346207&sr=8-1&keywords=wonder+weeks


----------

